# We say sit, he lays down instead??



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh I hoped somebody helped you last time. When I said no help without pictures, I was just teasing for the pictures. Thank you for the picture; he's adorable!!

I think that basically, at 10 weeks, you're getting about the right amount of consistency from him. At this point, he's just guessing at what you want. What you can do is treat and really go ga-ga over him when he does sit. Ignore him when he lays down. He'll figure out what the words mean and which action gets the treat.

The other thing you can do is to not give any command. Just reward the behavior with a treat. If he lays down, say GOOD DOWN and treat. If he sits, GOOD SIT and treat. Proofing a behavior/command will happen as he matures and with more practice. At 10 weeks, I think obedience training should be very casual. You can 'practice' obedience while he's playing without having a formal training practice period.

This is a good time to scout out obedience trainers and get scheduled for puppy classes.


----------



## ashleygrimaldi (Sep 6, 2011)

I had a feeling he was a bit young to expect him to learn things 100%, especially after only a few days. My husband is getting frustrated though lol he's like "I don't understand! Every other puppy I've had has learned to sit." but he also says every other puppy he's had was housetrained by this point (again, we've had him for about a week and a half lol) so apparently my husband was very lucky in the past and picked all prodigy dogs. He'll just have to learn to be more patient with our pup.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, either his memory is a little faded or he was lucky. Puppies are just like babies...some will be like my daughter: walking, talking at 12 months and asking to use the potty at 18 months. Other are like my son: on and off the bottle until he was 3, didn't sleep through the night until 4 years old, didn't walk until 15 months and didn't say one actual word until he was 2 1/2 and we just don't want to relive his potty training.

Your puppy is a unique individual. It's his human family's job to learn about him just as it's his job to learn about you and your expectations. Keep reinforcing the behavior you want, be fair and age appropriate in your goals, never be harsh or punish. You will find as he grows, that he's a different pup nearly every week.

Did your husband have Golden's? Golden's are very playful, very active and somewhat exciteable. That makes them a lot different than most dogs. So make your training fun, make it playful and be consistent. Also find a good training school and get started with puppy class. Both of you should go so hubby will also learn what to expect and how to teach.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

btw, I just love the picture! The look on his face looks like he's ready to play and make mischief! So cute!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I love that picture and if he is true to form, he is going to test you!!

Keep your training periods very brief and LOTS of fun. Train at different times and at different places. He will "get it" faster if he starts to associate the command with and action then a reward (usually food). Once he gets it, add a second command/action and always keep it fun.

I keep bowls of Charlie Bears around the house and even as adults I will ask for an action and reward with a treat (on hand). It just reinforces the command. A little tug after a couple of good responses just add to the fun of learning for both of you.


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

We are a bit lucky because Goldie loves to please us. But... we taught sit and laydown then a week later he was laying when we said sit. I realised we did the laydown after a sit every time, so i guessed that he thought thats what we wanted. He was just skipping the sit part. I then did a whole week of laydown on its own. Now he now the difference. Not very scientific but it worked for us so you can give it a try.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I forgot: we had bowls of Cheerios sitting around for when we accidentally found her doing something right! And for rewards for following commands.



Muddypaws said:


> I love that picture and if he is true to form, he is going to test you!!
> 
> Keep your training periods very brief and LOTS of fun. Train at different times and at different places. He will "get it" faster if he starts to associate the command with and action then a reward (usually food). Once he gets it, add a second command/action and always keep it fun.
> 
> I keep bowls of Charlie Bears around the house and even as adults I will ask for an action and reward with a treat (on hand). It just reinforces the command. A little tug after a couple of good responses just add to the fun of learning for both of you.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> I forgot: we had bowls of Cheerios sitting around for when we accidentally found her doing something right! And for rewards for following commands.


It kind of reminds me of Grandma's house when we were kids, she always had hard candy in bowls around the house. Guess we were rewarded when we were good too!! LOL


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Guess it works....'cause we turned out pretty darned okay, didn't we!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Yep, I think we did!!   

Two best things in the world, Grandparents and Goldens!!!


----------

